# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Cần bán em Phay xe tăng Mori Seiki MV80

## Mạnh Nguyễn

Hàng Phay lớn dành cho anh em : Mori seiki MV 80
Hành trình : 750x1500mm
Điện : Fanuc 11M
Tốc độ trục chính : 6000 v/p
Thay dao tự động : có
Số ổ dao : 40 pcs
Có Driver trục thứ 4
Máy nguyên bản chưa qua chế độ ( màu sơn do xưởng bên đối tác sơn lại cho đồng bộ )

Liên hệ Mr Mạnh 0989084849

----------


## Mạnh Nguyễn

*Hàng khủng giá bèo cho anh em làm hàng lớn : Máy Phay OOYA 2 trục chính 2 đài dao
Kích thước bàn : 600x2100mm
Điện Fanuc 6M
Số ổ dao dự trữ : 28 dao
Thay dao tự động : có
Đầu dao BT50
Tốc độ trục chính : 6000 v/p

Bên em nguồn nhập khẩu máy trực tiếp , đảm bảo máy nguyên bản , bao vận hành . Giá 450tr
Liên Hệ Mr. Mạnh 0989084849*

----------


## Vincent

Chát quá bác ơi

----------


## hoahong102

6m rồi 450tr mua duoc 3 con có dư, có khi mua đươc 4 con

----------


## Nam CNC

nè 2 bác gì đó , là thớt mua bán nên nhỏ nhẹ 1 tí , tránh va chạm ...... Không mua xin đừng nói lời đắng cay.

----------


## hardfarmer

Mori seiki MV 40: 2xx tr 


Okuma đời 95:   1xx tr


Mazak QT 10N: 1xx tr
Nakamura Tome: 2xx tr:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ôi mấy bác này vô duyên quá... topic mua bán nó có đặc tính riêng của nó, giờ em đăng bác con ốc M6 100k cũng là chuyện của em thuận mua vừa bán. Xin đừng gây khó chịu cho người khác các bác ah. Nếu em có đủ tiền mua mấy con máy tầm nay chắc chắn em tự hiểu giá cả của con máy tầm này, các bác không cần phải vào đây dìm người khác như vậy đâu.

----------


## Mạnh Nguyễn

> 6m rồi 450tr mua duoc 3 con có dư, có khi mua đươc 4 con





> nè 2 bác gì đó , là thớt mua bán nên nhỏ nhẹ 1 tí , tránh va chạm ...... Không mua xin đừng nói lời đắng cay.


Em xin thưa . Thứ nhất giá em chào như vậy khách có quyền trả và thuận mua vừa bán bác ạ . Thứ 2 thời buổi máy móc lên xuống giá cả , dựa vào kinh nghiệm nhu cầu và tài chính khách hàng có lựa chọn của họ . Nếu bác có hàng *nguyên bản* và *thông số* như con này , em mua 3 con 450tr cho bác .

----------


## Mạnh Nguyễn

> Mori seiki MV 40: 2xx tr 
> 
> 
> Okuma đời 95:   1xx tr
> 
> 
> Mazak QT 10N: 1xx tr
> Nakamura Tome: 2xx tr:


Trước hết là em xin bác đừng dìm hàng em . Bác có thể đăng topic khác để mua bán . E với bác cũng trong nghề nên bác không cần làm với em như vậy đâu . Thân

----------


## hardfarmer

Xin lỗi bác, tôi tìm mãi nút xoá bài mà chưa thấy, nhờ ad xoá bài của tôi trong topic này.

----------

